# Done with directv after 12 yrs!!!



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Like the title says, I am done with this crap!!! I knew I should have never fell for Directv's crap they pull with people for free promotions of the NFL ticket and Premier package.

I went to cancel this promo today and like all the crap I have heard before, D* is screwing me and I have to pay an additional $35!! This is crap!!!!

I have been with directv for 12 yrs ad I am done come July! PERIOD!!!

Customer service form DIRECTV has been getting worse and worse over the years and this was the final straw!!!! All I get is the same run around crap from CS and supervisors.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Like the title say, I am done with this crap!!! I knew I should have never fell for Directv's crap they pull with people for free promotions of the NFL ticket and Premier package.
> 
> I went to cancel this promo today and like all the crap I have heard before, D* is screwing me and I have to pay an additional $35!! This is crap!!!!
> 
> ...


$35 to downgrade programming?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Calm down and explain what the $35 charge is for. Your post doesn't really make much sense to anyone other than you are leaving in July.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Count to 10 and take a deep breath. Provide more info.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

So much Drama...So little information.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> So much Drama...So little information.


:hurah::hurah:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Like the title say, I am done with this crap!!! I knew I should have never fell for Directv's crap they pull with people for free promotions of the NFL ticket and Premier package.


As a 12-year customer exactly how did you get free NFL Sunday Ticket and Premier? Isn't this reserved for New Customers?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gio12 said:


> BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!


Not sure what to beware of since you gave no details.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

:new_popco


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Not sure what to beware of since you gave no details.


Few more days!!!!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Few more days!!!!!!


I've been building my wall for weeks in preparation for that. I'm just not sure how to beware of DIRECTV charging me $35 though so I guess I'll dig a moat. Or maybe hire a team of forensic accountants.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> As a 12-year customer exactly how did you get free NFL Sunday Ticket and Premier? Isn't this reserved for New Customers?


Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.

My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David Ortiz said:


> Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.
> 
> My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.


I've never got a call with a deal like that (just a data point).


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.
> 
> My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.





RAD said:


> I've never got a call with a deal like that (just a data point).


Me neither....I don't think the words Usually or Always are accurate in this post.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.
> 
> My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.


I think I recall reading about that here before. I wonder if that's the OP's issue, that it was a deal where s/he had to call to cancel after the promo period ended and either wasn't told about it or forgot and got charged the additional fee on his bill.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

tcusta00 said:


> I think I recall reading about that here before. I wonder if that's the OP's issue, *that it was a deal where s/he had to call to cancel after the promo period ended and either wasn't told about it or forgot* and got charged the additional fee on his bill.


Many sales people don't explicitly "say" that you need to cancel it. And many more people are willing to think that they don't need to cancel it if they weren't told to


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Many sales people don't explicitly "say" that you need to cancel it. And many more people are willing to think that they don't need to cancel it if they weren't told to


Sure, that's the standard practice in sales (omit info that would kill the sale), but that doesn't make it right or acceptable. If this is the case, then I think the OP has a right to vent about it. If he was told it would automatically cancel and it didn't and that's the reason for the $35 charge then he's got a right to vent.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

bixler said:


> Me neither....I don't think the words Usually or Always are accurate in this post.


Perhaps I should have said that the only way to get this deal is if you receive a phone call from DIRECTV offering it to you. That may be the only way an existing customer can get it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> Like the title say, I am done with this crap!!! I knew I should have never fell for Directv's crap they pull with people for free promotions of the NFL ticket and Premier package.
> 
> I went to cancel this promo today and like all the crap I have heard before, D* is screwing me and I have to pay an additional $35!! This is crap!!!!
> 
> ...


That's a lot of drama. Care to enlighten us with more details?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> Perhaps I should have said that the only way to get this deal is if you receive a phone call from DIRECTV offering it to you. That may be the only way an existing customer can get it.


Got ya....agree....sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

tcusta00 said:


> Sure, that's the standard practice in sales (omit info that would kill the sale), but that doesn't make it right or acceptable. If this is the case, then I think the OP has a right to vent about it. If he was told it would automatically cancel and it didn't and that's the reason for the $35 charge then he's got a right to vent.


When it comes to doing your job (sales guy), earning a living is sometimes more pressing than a clear conscience. It's not exactly a predatory situation here. The customer has to be gullible enough to not look into the details. The same customer get's upset when they are responsible for something they didn't read :nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As a 12-year customer exactly how did you get free NFL Sunday Ticket and Premier? Isn't this reserved for New Customers?


Actually, DirecTV offers this to grandfathered package subscribers to get them off the grandfathered packages.



David Ortiz said:


> Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.
> 
> My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.


My guess is that is exactly what happened. Premier goes for about $95 a month now, right? And with that deal you pay $60/month for 5 months, so that would be about right. The CSR that offered it to me (I didn't take it) just told me to make sure that I call right before the end of the 5th month and downgrade to Choice Xtra so that I won't get it with the huge bill increase.

- Merg


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Premier goes for about $95 a month now, right?


No, it's more like $114.99 a month.


----------



## cableguy902 (Jan 10, 2011)

I understand the frustration. But believe me cable and Dish pull the same tricks. If you like DirecTV then stay with them at least quality is much better


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> No, it's more like $114.99 a month.


Wow... That's why I stick with my Total Choice Plus package. 

- Merg


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gio12 said:


> N I am sure the shills here at DBS Talk with delete this post because I called out DIRECTV and the cons and theirs they really are!!!!


I just noticed this part of the OP.

Not only do threads like this stand, but they are quite common. Is there really a need to lash out against a forum and members that you've gotten some help from over the past 5 years? :nono2:

Good luck. Not cool at all.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The "shills" all showed up an nobody asked for the thread to be closed. Funny enough the post was made and the OP never came back to answer any questions.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Drive-by OP. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Last post from gio - 08-16-10, 01:30 PM


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

TDK1044 said:


> So much Drama...So little information.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I sent him a personal note, maybe I can help. Hard to help with so little information in starting thread.

Yes, some current customers are called on a NFL Premier offer but it's limited to mostly (not all) customers on grandfathered packages or those that may have had NFL years ago but haven't in a number of years....sort of a winback type program. I have no idea what the $35 charge is that is referenced. If a customer cancels after the promotion period ends, there is a prorated fee for the premiums depending on when they leave. This is in place because D* has to pay Showtime, HBO, Starz, etc when the promo period ends. Hopefully he/she will contact me...we'll see.


----------



## Genner (Nov 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> I sent him a personal note, maybe I can help. Hard to help with so little information in starting thread.
> 
> Yes, some current customers are called on a NFL Premier offer but it's limited to mostly (not all) customers on grandfathered packages or those that may have had NFL years ago but haven't in a number of years....sort of a winback type program. I have no idea what the $35 charge is that is referenced. If a customer cancels after the promotion period ends, there is a prorated fee for the premiums depending on when they leave. This is in place because D* has to pay Showtime, HBO, Starz, etc when the promo period ends. Hopefully he/she will contact me...we'll see.


The $35 fee is most likely the prorated charge for Premier, starting exactly 5 months from when the offer was originally added to the account. I thought the NFL and Premier offer was amazing value, whether somebody liked movie channels or football, I was shocked at what the actual reaction was once the promotion period ended, such as what's seen here.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So he comes in, rants and leaves....


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

I got this offer, it started with a 1-800 CALL directly to the house phone. And I did have an old grandpa package, Total Choice Plus locals. And the deal is this, Total Choice Premiere for 5 months for free, NFL Sunday Ticket for 5 months at a cost of $64.95, I had 2 HD-dvr's and a old Tivo on my account, this promo deal added $3.50 to my bill, and 10 days before the end I canceled it and switched to Total Choice Xtra. Then I called in to get free HD for two years, and with the price increase in Feb-2011, my bill is almost $1.00 higher than before any of this started. So I went from $97 a month to $98 a month after 5 months. and am now on a current plan. If you talk to the right people, and not scream, you can get ANYTHING resolved. I was able to convince the access card dept, to convert a old HR20-700 with a failing drive to customer owned, because I explained that there was plenty of great info On here DBStalk.com of all places, they Instantly said Sure no problem, and now I have a 2TB drive in it, and its not studdering and all the crap assoc. with a bad drive.

THANKS DBSTALK you people really have your act together when it comes to helping people.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, from the sound of it, that's one for us and one against.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to the Mods and owners of DBS Talk. I was beyond furious when I wrote this post. But to be fare, in the past when I called out DIRECTV, post were locked or deleted. BY me or others.

but I should have not wrote what I wrote.

Someone form D* has PM me to help. I will leave this post alone until I talk with them.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Usually (or always) you get a phone call from DIRECTV offering this deal. You pay 5 payments for Sunday Ticket and get Premier free. Generally this offer comes during the season and is probably for customers who have subscribed to Sunday Ticket in the past.
> 
> My guess is that the promo expired and the full price for premier went into effect.


Correct! But before the package was due to expire, I was charged for the $69.95 payment. then, when they canceled and put my pack to Choice Extra, I was hit for another $35 charge. So intend on this bill being in the $90 range like it should be, I am told I owe $180+!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I thank you for coming back to this thread. I have seen many threads that start the way yours did and then later the OP apologized for the impulse rant. And sometimes, never to be heard from again.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, i October I was offered the Premier package for free If I bought the NFL Ticket. I had to cancel by March 1st. I was fine and everything was good.

I called in mid February to cancel the package. i was told I can't until March 26th and that day only, Or I would be charged the entire amount.

So while I had this package. My bills where in the $98 range. So this month I get a bill for $150.32

I am like why? So I was charged the normal last payment for the NFL Ticket, PLUS $34.50 for a partial premier package. I called to have this explained. When I asked to cancel this promo early, I get my package back to choice plus, and now billed for $183.47!! Huh? I was mis charged and now I have to pay more??


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> I got this offer, it started with a 1-800 CALL directly to the house phone. And I did have an old grandpa package, Total Choice Plus locals. And the deal is this, Total Choice Premiere for 5 months for free, NFL Sunday Ticket for 5 months at a cost of $64.95, I had 2 HD-dvr's and a old Tivo on my account, this promo deal added $3.50 to my bill, and 10 days before the end I canceled it and switched to Total Choice Xtra. Then I called in to get free HD for two years, and with the price increase in Feb-2011, my bill is almost $1.00 higher than before any of this started. So I went from $97 a month to $98 a month after 5 months. and am now on a current plan. If you talk to the right people, and not scream, you can get ANYTHING resolved. I was able to convince the access card dept, to convert a old HR20-700 with a failing drive to customer owned, because I explained that there was plenty of great info On here DBStalk.com of all places, they Instantly said Sure no problem, and now I have a 2TB drive in it, and its not studdering and all the crap assoc. with a bad drive.
> 
> THANKS DBSTALK you people really have your act together when it comes to helping people.


I was very nice and held my temper. I never raised my voice or nothing. I have always had great support form DIRECTV, until now. I KNOW this is a habit with them to screw with people on promotions and billings. Then this leads to collections agencies and what not.

I told the Supervisor I was not paying for this. She sat there quietly and said there is nothing I can do. So I asked when my contract is up. She said July. I informed her I was going to cancel and would DIRECTV like a 12 customer to quit. Again, nothing I can do sir.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> So he comes in, rants and leaves....


So, you think I have time to spend all day here and monitor this thread so guys like you won't take stabs at me? Whatever dude


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Ok, i October I was offered the Premier package for free If I bought the NFL Ticket. I had to cancel by March 1st. I was fine and everything was good.
> 
> I called in mid February to cancel the package. i was told I can't until March 26th and that day only, Or I would be charged the entire amount.
> 
> ...


This still doesn't make any sense.....can you post your line item detail from your bill so we can try to point you in the right direction? First you mention $98 range, then you mention a specific amount of $150.32 and then you mention a different specific amount of $183.47. What's the line item detail jumping from $98 range to $183.47? One step at a time......


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bixler said:


> This still doesn't make any sense.....can you post your line item detail from your bill so we can try to point you in the right direction? First you mention $98 range, then you mention a specific amount of $150.32 and then you mention a different specific amount of $183.47. What's the line item detail jumping from $98 range to $183.47? One step at a time......


Sure. Now I can't see the $150 to $183 jump yet on a billing statement.

*2/2 - 2/24*

02/24/2011	026797666 $100.21

Pay online today at directv.com/myaccount

Bill Statement Date

Current Charges for Service Period 02/04/11 - 03/03/11

01/26 02/25 PREMIER First 5 Mos Free w/NFL 0.00

02/04 03/03 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99

02/04 03/03 HD Access Monthly 10.00

01/26 02/25 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 Special Offer:5-Pay 69.99

02/04 03/03 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00

02/04 03/03 DIRECTV CINEMAplus Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00

Fees

02/05 Leased Receiver 5.00

02/05 Primary Leased Receiver 5.00

Adjustments & Credits

02/02 Refer a Friend -10.00 Credit

02/05 Primary Leased Receiver -5.00 Credit

Taxes

 Sales Tax 0.77

Communications Service Tax 11.46

*AMOUNT DUE	$100.21	*

*3/4-4/03*

Bill Statement Date	
03/05/2011	
Current Charges & Fees	104.98
Adjustments & Credits	28.50
Taxes	16.84

Amount Due $150.32

Current Charges for Service Period 03/04/11 - 04/03/11

03/04 04/03 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99

03/04 04/03 HD Access Monthly 10.00

02/26 03/25 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 Special Offer:5-Pay 69.99

03/04 04/03 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00

03/04 04/03 DIRECTV CINEMAplus Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00 Fees

03/05 Leased Receiver 6.00

03/05 Primary Leased Receiver 6.00

Adjustments & Credits

*03/26 04/03 PREMIER Partial Month Charge 34.50	*

03/05 Primary Leased Receiver -6.00 Credit

Taxes

Sales Tax 0.84

Communications Service Tax 16.00

*AMOUNT DUE	$150.32*

After I cancelled and when back to my original package:

Amount Due
$183.47 Pay Now
Due 03/24/2011
Current Balance: $183.47 [?]

*Recent activity*

03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 HD Access - Disconnect Adj	($9.67)	($1.27)
03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 HD Access - Charge	$9.67	$1.27
03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj	($34.50)	($4.54)
03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 CHOICE XTRA - Charge	$63.79	$8.40
03/05/2011 Monthly Bill	$0.00	$0.00
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX5259 Leased Receiver - Charge	$6.00	$0.42
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge	$5.99	$0.42
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge	$7.00	$0.92
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 Primary Leased Receiver - LeaseFee Free Rcvr	($6.00)	($0.42)
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge	$6.00	$0.42
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - Charge	$69.99	$9.22
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Charge	$34.50	$4.54
03/05/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 HD Access - Charge	$10.00	$1.32


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

When I canceled, they applied an instant $50 credit to fix whatever anomoly in the billing cycle, Did you wait to change your package AFTER the promo period ?? if so then you will have to pay for the Partial, or full month(s) of service on Premier. Its not their fault if you did wait until after the 5 month Promo period. I specifically was told by the 1-800 rep who called me to offer this promo, that I NEEDED to change the package ot a total choice package BEFORE the promo runs out. Did you do that? I did mine 10 days before the end of the promo period. Be smart do your own homework.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Sure. Now I can't see the $150 to $183 jump yet on a billing statement.
> 
> Communications Service Tax 11.46
> 
> ...


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bixler said:


> This still doesn't make any sense.....can you post your line item detail from your bill so we can try to point you in the right direction? First you mention $98 range, then you mention a specific amount of $150.32 and then you mention a different specific amount of $183.47. What's the line item detail jumping from $98 range to $183.47? One step at a time......





Whiskey River said:


> When I canceled, they applied an instant $50 credit to fix whatever anomoly in the billing cycle, Did you wait to change your package AFTER the promo period ?? if so then you will have to pay for the Partial, or full month(s) of service on Premier. Its not their fault if you did wait until after the 5 month Promo period. I specifically was told by the 1-800 rep who called me to offer this promo, that I NEEDED to change the package ot a total choice package BEFORE the promo runs out. Did you do that? I did mine 10 days before the end of the promo period. Be smart do your own homework.


Nope, did my homework. Its expires on March 26th. What's todays date?

I tired canceling in early Feb (did you not read that) and I was told I can ONLY, ONLY cancel on March 26th. So I called when my bill jumped $50 or so. I was told that I could cancel anytime.

Originally I was told I could cancel ANYTIME with no fees what so ever. I guess its CSR roulette too for promotions? I told something different everytime.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> gio12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure. Now I can't see the $150 to $183 jump yet on a billing statement.
> ...


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The "shills" all showed up an nobody asked for the thread to be closed. Funny enough the post was made and the OP never came back to answer any questions.


See my other posts to people like you. :nono2:


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

Originally I was told I could cancel ANYTIME with no fees what so ever. I guess its CSR roulette too for promotions? I told something different everytime.







No, that was not the case, the Rep told me that I could NOT change my programming package during the first month of service, otherwise there would be a $50 fee charge to my account. otherwise after the first month of service I could change to anything. But you know they only pay those people probably $8-$10 an hour. Your paper trail should be revealing to the correct service rep and be able to get you back to where your supposed to be, it took one call and about 15 minutes for me. The Rep put me on hold about 4 times getting permission to apply and or change certain parts of my plan. I also was not able to change my programming package online, it said I had to call in to make changes.

Where is that ladies email address the one that takes care of this Ellis ?? or something.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Whiskey River said:


> Originally I was told I could cancel ANYTIME with no fees what so ever. I guess its CSR roulette too for promotions? I told something different everytime.
> 
> No, that was not the case, the Rep told me that I could NOT change my programming package during the first month of service, otherwise there would be a $50 fee charge to my account. otherwise after the first month of service I could change to anything. But you know they only pay those people probably $8-$10 an hour. Your paper trail should be revealing to the correct service rep and be able to get you back to where your supposed to be, it took one call and about 15 minutes for me. The Rep put me on hold about 4 times getting permission to apply and or change certain parts of my plan. I also was not able to change my programming package online, it said I had to call in to make changes.
> 
> Where is that ladies email address the one that takes care of this Ellis ?? or something.


[email protected]


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> 03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj	($34.50)	($4.54)
> 03/06/2011	XXXXXXXX0118 CHOICE XTRA - Charge	$63.79	$8.40


Without getting into the nuts and bolts of it .. here's your $30 difference.

Basically, your premier ran out .. you were charged a partial month to fulfill it (which was credited back) .. Then you were charged the CHOICE XTRA from the beginning of the cycle (i.e. a full month).

Your best path would have been to pay the remainder of the month @ Premier and then take CHOICE XTRA again at the beginning of the next cycle.

For some reason your NFL per month cost carried over the partial month at the end for Premier. When you "canceled" you in effect were paying for this month @ the full rate of your new package which is what you were charged. Your best hope at this point I think would be a one time credit to help offset the unexpected increase due to the cancellation. This is probably why you were told that March 26th was the one and only day that made sense for canceling. On that day you would have been done with your free Premier + last month proration ($35 in your case) and you could start back on your previous package ($63.79).


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Also, keep in mind it looks like your bill would've increased $11.00 plus taxes this month anyway because your $10.00 referral credit dropped off and the programming mirror fee for your 2nd receiver went up $1.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, looking at your last statement that looks correct...



> 03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($9.67) ($1.27)
> 03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 HD Access - Charge $9.67 $1.27
> 03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj ($34.50) ($4.54)
> 03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 CHOICE XTRA - Charge $63.79 $8.40
> ...


They charged you for the partial month of Premier from the end of the promo to the end of your bill cycle (03/26-04/03) and then credited it back to you. You have the HD fee, your DVR fee, receiver fees, and Protection Plan. The only additional cost on there now is the last payment of Sunday Ticket. With the charge of $70 + $10 in tax, that equals about $80. So, your $100 bill is now $80 more for this one month.

Basically, for this one month you are paying for Choice Xtra and NFL Sunday Ticket since the last payment for Sunday Ticket comes up in the middle of your billing cycle (the 25th).

- Merg

*Edit:* I see Doug beat me to it. That's what happens when you leave the post up on the screen for a while before hitting Save.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Basically, your premier ran out ..


This is exactly what happened. By calling on the 6th, instead of the 25th, you gave up 19 days of free Premier programming. Instead, you were switched to Choice Xtra (not free) for those 19 days, plus 9 days to get you to the 3rd of the month when your billing cycle ends. The $63.79 charge could have been as little as $19.80 if you had switched on the 25th.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> This is exactly what happened. By calling on the 6th, instead of the 25th, you gave up 19 days of free Premier programming. Instead, you were switched to Choice Xtra (not free) for those 19 days, plus 9 days to get you to the 3rd of the month when your billing cycle ends. The $63.79 charge could have been as little as $19.80 if you had switched on the 25th.


Yep, should've listened to the CSR who mentioned March 26th......but you know what they say about hindsight.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bixler said:


> Yep, should've listened to the CSR who mentioned March 26th......but you know what they say about hindsight.


Well, the CSR who changed it said I could cancel now with no penalty. Then once I canceled and she change it. it came up with these issues and charges.

Again, if this is NOT fixed, I will just quit in July. So much CSR roulette and too many stirs form then about what applies and what does not.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Well, the CSR who changed it said I could cancel now with no penalty. Then once I canceled and she change it. it came up with these issues and charges.
> 
> Again, if this is NOT fixed, I will just quit in July. So much CSR roulette and too many stirs form then about what applies and what does not.


There wasn't a penalty .. you canceled your free service for a pay-for service. That's why it's more.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Well, the CSR who changed it said I could cancel now with no penalty. Then once I canceled and she change it. it came up with these issues and charges.
> 
> Again, if this is NOT fixed, I will just quit in July. So much CSR roulette and too many stirs form then about what applies and what does not.


Not trying to be a smart ass, but the CSR was correct. There was no penalty for canceling early. It just turns out that with the way your billing cycle works and the new charges, your bill went up for this one month.

- Merg


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There wasn't a penalty .. you canceled your free service for a pay-for service. That's why it's more.


So i have to pay for 2 packages at the same time? WTF!This has never happened in any other type of service i have seen yet. Cell, Internet, etc.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Still does not explain why the bill jumped $55 before switching. If DIRECTV want to charge my for 2 packages in month month, thats stupid. But again, the bill went up $50 before anything switching, etc.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

It's really kind of unfortunate that this happened. Because DIRECTV bills in advance, and your promotion ended during your billing month, Premier partial charge was added to fill in the gap between the end of your promotion and the end of the billing cycle.

This increased your bill by $35, which if you had autopay with a credit card, you would have paid immediately. Obviously this increase surprised you.

Yet, the increase wasn't in effect yet. By waiting till the 25th or 26th to change your programming, the $35 charge would have been credited and a new $19 charge would have been added.

Technically there are no penalties, but your bill did fluctuate, and cancelling early just made things worse. A $50 credit would make up for losing your free programming, and it would be a small price to pay to keep you as a customer.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> It's really kind of unfortunate that this happened. Because DIRECTV bills in advance, and your promotion ended during your billing month, Premier partial charge was added to fill in the gap between the end of your promotion and the end of the billing cycle.
> 
> This increased your bill by $35, which if you had autopay with a credit card, you would have paid immediately. Obviously this increase surprised you.
> 
> ...


Well that's crap. Then add the promotions to align with customers billing. This is a way to trap people. yes, a $50 credit would smooth this mess over.

Or how about informing my of the issues BEFORE changing my package.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> So i have to pay for 2 packages at the same time? WTF!This has never happened in any other type of service i have seen yet. Cell, Internet, etc.


No .. You canceled the "free" service .. which wasn't free the whole month (hence the $34.50 prorated charge). You were credited back that $34.50 because you canceled that service .. So .. No pay of the premier package.

Then, because you still have TV service with DIRECTV you paid for the CHOICE XTRA service. It came to $63 (after the proration). As David said, you gave up roughly 19 days of free service to a package that required you to pay for those 19 days of service (plus the additional days that would have also been paid for with the $34.50 of premier previously on your bill).

Honestly, if you can call DIRECTV and get them to give you a $30 or $35 credit on your bill I think that everyone (you and DIRECTV) will have been given a fair deal on this one. I suspect that your first month in this promotion was a significantly lower than expected month which should make up for this current month which is significantly higher than expected. You should go back and look. I wouldn't be shocked to see that that is where your missing dollars are.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Or how about informing my of the issues BEFORE changing my package.


It wasn't communicated well, but it does sound like you were told that March 26, 2011 was the best day to do the transaction. Somehow it became "only" instead of "best" but I do think that they tried to tell you this.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Still does not explain why the bill jumped $55 before switching. If DIRECTV want to charge my for 2 packages in month month, thats stupid. But again, the bill went up $50 before anything switching, etc.


It went up $35 because of your programming....the other ~$15 increase was due to you losing your referral credit, the $1 increase in mirroring fees, and the increase in your taxes based on your higher overall bill.

The $35 increase because of programming has been explained. Not seeing any 'trap', incorrect billing, or billing for 2 packages by Direct TV here.

Right here is proof you weren't charged for two packages......

03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj ($34.50) ($4.54)
03/05/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Charge $34.50 $4.54


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> No .. You canceled the "free" service .. which wasn't free the whole month (hence the $34.50 prorated charge). You were credited back that $34.50 because you canceled that service .. So .. No pay of the premier package.
> 
> Then, because you still have TV service with DIRECTV you paid for the CHOICE XTRA service. It came to $63 (after the proration). As David said, you gave up roughly 19 days of free service to a package that required you to pay for those 19 days of service (plus the additional days that would have also been paid for with the $34.50 of premier previously on your bill).
> 
> Honestly, if you can call DIRECTV and get them to give you a $30 or $35 credit on your bill I think that everyone (you and DIRECTV) will have been given a fair deal on this one. I suspect that your first month in this promotion was a significantly lower than expected month which should make up for this current month which is significantly higher than expected. You should go back and look. I wouldn't be shocked to see that that is where your missing dollars are.


My last bill before the promotion was $2 less than the promo deal.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Okay, looking at your last statement that looks correct...
> 
> They charged you for the partial month of Premier from the end of the promo to the end of your bill cycle (03/26-04/03) and then credited it back to you. You have the HD fee, your DVR fee, receiver fees, and Protection Plan. The only additional cost on there now is the last payment of Sunday Ticket. With the charge of $70 + $10 in tax, that equals about $80. So, your $100 bill is now $80 more for this one month.
> 
> ...


Ok, But why not ell me before switching, this is the reason. Again, DIRECTV is not making this easy to switch back and making a trap for some to get on the hook for more money.

If I don't et a credit to offset this crap, I will just leave in June. Too many CSR billing nightmares that i read more and more. Personally never happened with other carriers I have used in the past.

Its time to look at Uverse now. I prefer the DIRECTV DVRs, but I will not stand or deal with this on principle.

I directv wants to lose a customer of 12 yrs because of this promo game, so be it.

Its only TV. Uverse is about the same here, DVR is good enough and AT&T will make worth my while to switch. They offered my $400 to switch, but I have been loyal an happy with DIRECTV until now!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I directv wants to lose a customer of 12 yrs because of this promo game, so be it.


I just don't see the game. I'm pretty sure you paid less over the past 5 months than you would have if you took the service without the promos .. and this includes the extra money that you are spending now. :shrug:



> Its only TV. Uverse is about the same here, DVR is good enough and AT&T will make worth my while to switch. They offered my $400 to switch, but I have been loyal an happy with DIRECTV until now!


If dollars is all you care about, then why wait until June. That $400 should cover any ETF that you may be levied and will likely cover your $180 bill from this current month as well.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> My last bill before the promotion was $2 less than the promo deal.


Not the bill before your promotion, he asked about your first bill in this promotion. I would be surprised if that bill was $100 like the other one you posted.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm pretty sure you paid less over the past 5 months than you would have if you took the service without the promos .. and this includes the extra money that you are spending now. :shrug:


A hell of a lot less. Yes, you pay for the Sunday ticket, but it's not much more than what you were paying for your existing programming package. You get Premier for FREE. $114.99 a month, for five months.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't see that D* did anything wrong here. I don't think the OP understood what he was being told.

As for U-verse.... go to the U-verse peer to peer Forum and read the many issues complaining about the promised gift cards for signing up with them never materializing, and the whole list of technical issues with that product.

I tried U-verse for 30 days about a year ago because of the great bundle deal offered with phone/internet/TV. I ran back to DirecTV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

They told you what date to cancel on and you opted to cancel before then. As stated, you lost out on free time left on the Premier plan and started paying again immediately for Choice Xtra. Is there a reason you didn't just wait until March 26th?

- Merg


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bixler said:


> Not the bill before your promotion, he asked about your first bill in this promotion. I would be surprised if that bill was $100 like the other one you posted.


My bill was in the high $80 range before I switched.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I just don't see the game. I'm pretty sure you paid less over the past 5 months than you would have if you took the service without the promos .. and this includes the extra money that you are spending now. :shrug:
> 
> If dollars is all you care about, then why wait until June. That $400 should cover any ETF that you may be levied and will likely cover your $180 bill from this current month as well.


I would have NEVER took the service without the promo, period.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If dollars is all you care about, then why wait until June. That $400 should cover any ETF that you may be levied and will likely cover your $180 bill from this current month as well.


I just might at this point. I will see what my options are.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> They told you what date to cancel on and you opted to cancel before then. As stated, you lost out on free time left on the Premier plan and started paying again immediately for Choice Xtra. Is there a reason you didn't just wait until March 26th?
> 
> - Merg


Because my bill was getting screwed up. I was being billed for the NFL ticket it seems. I did not what to deal with this anymore. Again, never informed about having to pay for 2 packages because their sleazy way they do there billing.
You don't double bill someone.
Maybe you guys don't care, because DIRECTV is your only choice, you care too much about tv or what not, to care they are messing with billing here.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Buy NFLST and get Premiere free. Sounds pretty self explanatory to me.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Without getting into the nuts and bolts of it .. here's your $30 difference.
> 
> Basically, your premier ran out .. you were charged a partial month to fulfill it (which was credited back) .. Then you were charged the CHOICE XTRA from the beginning of the cycle (i.e. a full month).
> 
> ...


See that's crap! Billing me for a full month because I canceled the promo instead of prorating? Not telling me this will be the case and to wait?

SLEAZE!!!!!!!  !pusht!


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

gio12 said:


> See that's crap! Billing me for a full month because I canceled the promo instead of prorating? Not telling me this will be the case and to wait?
> 
> SLEAZE!!!!!!!  !pusht!


Since CHOICE XTRA is $65.99, they did prorate it at $63.79. That is 1 days worth off.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> See that's crap! Billing me for a full month because I canceled the promo instead of prorating? Not telling me this will be the case and to wait?
> 
> SLEAZE!!!!!!!  !pusht!


I was mistaken in that post .. CHOICE XTRA costs more than $63.79 .. You were billed the prorated rate for the remainder of the month for the CHOICE XTRA package. That was correct.

You canceled the "free" portion of your premier package, but since you pay for the upcoming cycle (not in arrears), you paid the $115/month prorated to the number of days in the month that you would be paying for it. Once you canceled, you were credited back the charge for premier.

If you changed this past weekend or you changed on the 26th, you would have gotten the $34.50 credit back either way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Because my bill was getting screwed up. I was being billed for the NFL ticket it seems. I did not what to deal with this anymore. Again, never informed about having to pay for 2 packages because their sleazy way they do there billing.
> You don't double bill someone.
> Maybe you guys don't care, because DIRECTV is your only choice, you care too much about tv or what not, to care they are messing with billing here.


You weren't double billed .. You were being charged for Sunday Ticket all along. You were getting Premier for free. You were still getting premier for free when you chose to cancel it.

We don't care? :scratchin

You should try and get DIRECTV to credit your account because of this confusion. They might just do that .. ask for a one time credit. But it seems like you're ready to move on ...

You do realize that you had both NFL Sunday Ticket (2010) and virtually every channel DIRECTV offers for 5 months .. at pretty much the same cost as the CHOICE XTRA package. That's one heck of a deal and even if you were to eat the additional $30-35 because of the billing confusion you still have made out like a bandit.

I still think you have a shot at a one time credit that will put you on par with what you thought you were getting in the first place ..


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> See that's crap! Billing me for a full month because I canceled the promo instead of prorating? Not telling me this will be the case and to wait?
> 
> SLEAZE!!!!!!!  !pusht!


No sleaze. It looks like you simply misunderstood. Regardless, it's only $30 - $35. Let's not turn a minor issue into more than it is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Math is hard.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

People really pay $340 to watch a few months of football? I don't watch football, but aren't all games that matter broadcast on NBC, Fox, ESPN, sports channels, etc?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> People really pay $340 to watch a few months of football? I don't watch football, but aren't all games that matter broadcast on NBC, Fox, ESPN, sports channels, etc?


Yes. No, it depends where you live...coverage is regional.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

SledgeHammer said:


> People really pay $340 to watch a few months of football? I don't watch football, but aren't all games that matter broadcast on NBC, Fox, ESPN, sports channels, etc?


Not if you live in Orlando and are stuck watching Tampa, Miami, and Jacksonville.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Because my bill was getting screwed up. I was being billed for the NFL ticket it seems. I did not what to deal with this anymore. Again, never informed about having to pay for 2 packages because their sleazy way they do there billing.
> You don't double bill someone.
> Maybe you guys don't care, because DIRECTV is your only choice, you care too much about tv or what not, to care they are messing with billing here.


You are not paying for 2 packages. Not sure why you can't understand this. The charge for premier was taken away with the credit. You are paying for 1 package and 1 package only, Choice Xtra.

03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 CHOICE XTRA - Charge $63.79 $8.40
03/06/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj ($34.50) ($4.54)
03/05/2011 XXXXXXXX0118 PREMIER - Charge $34.50 $4.54


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, I see what some guys are saying. The facts that I see are, my bill increased by $70+ for canceling this promo.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Because my bill was getting screwed up. I was being billed for the NFL ticket it seems. I did not what to deal with this anymore. Again, never informed about having to pay for 2 packages because their sleazy way they do there billing.
> You don't double bill someone.
> Maybe you guys don't care, because DIRECTV is your only choice, you care too much about tv or what not, to care they are messing with billing here.


As stated, you were not double-billed and you were not paying for two packages at once. You opted out of the Premier package, which you had for free, and opted to have the Choice Xtra package, which you then had to pay for. The difference between those two packages, along with the ending of your Refer-a-Friend discount, and the last payment of NFL Sunday Ticket is the reason why this one bill was that high. After this one month, your bill will drop by about $80 (NFL Sunday Ticket + taxes). Considering the recent cost increases by DirecTV, you could expect to be paying about $10 more a month now than you had in the past, especially if you didn't have Choice Xtra before (i.e. you were on a grandfathered package).

- Merg


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gio12 said:


> Sorry, I see what some guys are saying. The facts that I see are, my bill increased by $70+ for canceling this promo.


Exactly.

Your promo was a free package. You cancelled it/it ended, and went with a $65 package. So, now your bill increased by that amount. Simple.

Look at it this way, that was probably your last NFLST payment, so it will be much cheaper next month. (by $70).


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

So let me get this right. In October I had Choice Xtra with HD package and the Protection plan. My bill was around $100 (this is with the rate increase.). So I get this promotion to buy the NFLST for 5 payments of $69.95 and I get a free premier package. This is in mid-October. So I am paying $2 more a month for all this programming.

I am fine and happy until yesterday. I get a new bill for $150'ish dollars because premiere ran out (?), yet I have the package until late March. So I ask to cancel this and I an penalized with a bill for $180 and my old package?

How can a package run out and partial bill me, but the promo does not end until mid march?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> So let me get this right. In October I had Choice Xtra with HD package and the Protection plan. My bill was around $100 (this is with the rate increase.). So I get this promotion to buy the NFLST for 5 payments of $69.95 and I get a free premier package. This is in mid-October. So I am paying $2 more a month for all this programming.
> 
> I am fine and happy until yesterday. I get a new bill for $150'ish dollars because premiere ran out (?), yet I have the package until late March. So I ask to cancel this and I an penalized with a bill for $180 and my old package?
> 
> How can a package run out and partial bill me, but the promo does not end until mid march?


You were charged an additional $34.50 plus taxes (partial bill as you say) for the Premier package after your promo runs out on March 25. Your billing cycle doesn't start over until April 4 so you were charged for Premier from 3/26 - 4/3 because it was no longer free but your billing cycle didn't end on the exact day the promo ended.

All you needed to do was pay the $150 bill and then call on March 26to cancel premier, when it was no longer free, and your bill next month would've shown the $34.50 plus tax credit.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gio12 said:


> How can a package run out and partial bill me, but the promo does not end until mid march?


Your bill dated March 5, 2011 covers programming from March 4-April 3, 2011. Your promotion (NFL Sunday Ticket 5 payments $69.99 with Free Premier) ends on March 25. To continue to receive programming on March 26, you need to have a programming package. A partial charge for Premier of $34.50 was added to your bill to carry you over to April 3.

There was a corresponding credit, which Doug mentions, when the promotion started for whichever package you had at the time. It was probably a credit for about $20, refunding you for programming from the start date of your promotion through the end of that month's billing cycle.

If you had not been alarmed, and called on March 25th or 26th, the $34.50 would have been credited back to you and you would have been charged about $19 for programming from March 25th or 26th through April 3rd.

Your bill went up by about $50 from last month to this month. Part of that is the increase in programming, mirroring fees, etc. Another $10 is the loss of the refer a friend credit. The rest is the $34.50, which could have been $19, which offsets the $20 or so credit you received when the promotion started.

Your bill went up again after you switched to Choice Xtra because you are paying for 19 or 20 days (March 5-March 25) that you should have gotten free. This is about $44. By adding the $19 charge that switching the packages on March 25th or 26th would have put on your bill, you get the $63 you are being billed for Choice Xtra.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok. I spoke with a Billing Supervisor again and explained everything to me.

I was not explained things right on the phone. yes, I was being billed for the partial Premiere package of $35, but I would also get credit to even this out next month. So In reality my overall cost would have been the same and I would have had the premiere package until march 26th. Pay up format now, but get a credit later on.

Now, I told the CSR to cancel so it would NOT charge my anything. The Sup told me, if she would have done this correctly, I would have not seen the partial CX charge today.

So I am being issues a credit to bring my total to $111 and change. Where my package should have been if the promo was ended properly by the CSR.

The Sup also said how things can be very confusing with the way DIRECTV bills/credits people on certain things.

In the end, DIRECTV DID after CSR roulette do the right thing. That's all I wanted. I am happy with DIRECTV and never wanted to leave. But I have heard too many issues with NFLST and people bills leading to collection agencies and what not because D* would not clear up issues or mis-billings.

Sorry, but the way this whole promo went down and was not explained right, i will not be accepting anything like this in the future to save me the headaches and this board the "drama." Sorry, but IMO this billing practices and get shady, but mine was not handled right in the long run by the CSR.

I am happy now, so I will end this thread.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad it all got worked out to your satisfaction. I know I have had some frustrations dealing with some companies (not with DirecTV) with these same types of issues. It certainly can be both frustrating and confusing at times.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

You should have heard the conversation between me and my health insurance company today :nono:


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

This thread is exactly why I won't change anything unless it's done by email for proof......


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

the partial charge is because you added choice extra BEFORE the free premier ended. The charge for premier was reversed, however the partial charge for choice extra was MORE than the partial charge for premier. It was prorated and you removed the service early therefore you are responsible for the charges.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, its a few day later and I have NOT received the credit like I was told on the phone!! What BULLSH*T is DIRECTV pulling???


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Well, its a few day later and I have NOT received the credit ilk I was told on the phone!! What BULLSH*T is DIRECTV pulling???


It's a $35 credit, right? It sounds as if you were bill correctly, so I'm not sure what you are so upset about. They may be offering you a credit to keep you happy, but it doesn't appear that they owe you anything for a billing issue. You're acting as if this is the greatest travesty to ever befall man. Call back, I'm sure there is a note about the credit if you were told that. Get the credit and move on. If given a credit, it will show up on your account within minutes.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Well, its a few day later and I have NOT received the credit ilk I was told on the phone!! What BULLSH*T is DIRECTV pulling???





Hoosier205 said:


> You're acting as if this is the greatest travesty to ever befall man.


Lucky he didn't say anything about the dirty knife.

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...+monty+python&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR2


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, its a few day later and I still have to read posts from someone not smart enough to realize that this was NOT a DirecTV issue, but rather a customer not understanding how the billing system works. What BULLSH*T is DBSTALK pulling??? :lol:


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's a $35 credit, right? It sounds as if you were bill correctly, so I'm not sure what you are so upset about. They may be offering you a credit to keep you happy, but it doesn't appear that they owe you anything for a billing issue. You're acting as if this is the greatest travesty to ever befall man. Call back, I'm sure there is a note about the credit if you were told that. Get the credit and move on. If given a credit, it will show up on your account within minutes.


No, it's a $70 credit. The fact is that I was told 3 different things at 3 different times. The fact is if CSR did not lie/make-up crap, explain things properly, i would NOT be in this mood or situation.

The FACT is that this happens many times to people and the billing gets all screwed up ands the customer is up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> Well, its a few day later and I still have to read posts from someone not smart enough to realize that this was NOT a DirecTV issue, but rather a customer not understanding how the billing system works. What BULLSH*T is DBSTALK pulling??? :lol:


Just talked to another Supervisor in Customer Relations, DIRECTV said this was billing error on how it was started. The credit is active as of right now and I am finally happy.

Oh, and they put auto renewal on the NFLST automatically as well. WTF?

Again the other CSR lied and bull crapped me about issuing a credit. No notes on my account after I was told it takes 24 hrs. This credit was reflected immediately and my bill was paid. The credit was less, but in reality, it was what I was owed and nothing more. I never asked for more and never expected more.

Thread is done.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> s. What BULLSH*T is DBSTALK pulling??? :lol:


yet, your dumb enough to realize that I was not saying DBSTALK was pulling BULLSH*T.

DIRECTV said THEY messed up and billing and I was NOT explained the billing on this offer was done. I was also lied to on several occasion by DIRECTV about the offer and restrictions. PERIOD.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> No, it's a $70 credit. The fact is that I was told 3 different things at 3 different times. The fact is if CSR did not lie/make-up crap, explain things properly, i would NOT be in this mood or situation.
> 
> The FACT is that this happens many times to people and the billing gets all screwed up ands the customer is up a creek without a paddle.


It's $70? Where can I mail the check. Good lord...your billing wasn't screwed up. It was a user error on your part and DirecTV is pacifying you with this credit.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

You should listen to him ^
he has the answer to everything where D* is involved


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets limit our comments to the topic and not other members.

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> Where can I mail the check. Good lord...your billing wasn't screwed up. It was a user error on your part and DirecTV is pacifying you with this credit.


No, it was not. It was NOT explained to me properly. Simple as that. BEFORE any change was made, I should have been informed. I was not. Period. NFLST was not billed at the same time as The Premiere package, which it should have been to avoid this mess.

It's not money, its principal and DIRECTV does this to a lot of people. Search the internet and this board. Then putting me on Auto renewal for the NFLST? :nono2:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> No, it was not. It was NOT explained to me properly. Simple as that. BEFORE any change was made, I should have been informed. I was not. Period. NFLST was not billed at the same time as The Premiere package, which it should have been to avoid this mess.
> 
> It's not money, its principal and DIRECTV does this to a lot of people. Search the internet and this board. Then putting me on Auto renewal for the NFLST? :nono2:


...everyone is on auto renewal.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...everyone is on auto renewal.


Then that's stupid and a scam. Never told that! :nono2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Then that's stupid and a scam. Never told that! :nono2:


Do you ever read what you agree to before authorization?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Time for a nap me thinks....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please keep this and all threads on topic and do not discuss other members.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Then that's stupid and a scam. Never told that! :nono2:


I got the promo eight years ago and that's what they told me...granted, in your case they obviously forgot to mention that but it does explain your billing "error".

It's also on DirecTV's website under "Additional Details" on the Sunday Ticket page.

BTW, for everyone's future reference, the terms and conditions for every package and feature is at the bottom of the page for that feature. It will list things like auto renewal.

I realize that doesn't help you in your current situation gio12, but it's something to keep in mind.

Mike


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

All NFL Sunday Ticket subscriptions are auto-renewed. It even tells you on your bill that it is going to be by a $0 item that reads, in essence, NFL Sunday Ticket Auto-Renewal.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Then that's stupid and a scam. Never told that! :nono2:


I think it's time you move along to another provider....it may increase your life expectancy.

It's obvious you don't agree with the way Direct TV does business or the way you are treated as a customer by Direct TV. Time to put your money where your mouth is and move along to a different provider.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bixler said:


> I think it's time you move along to another provider....it may increase your life expectancy.
> 
> It's obvious you don't agree with the way Direct TV does business or the way you are treated as a customer by Direct TV. Time to put your money where your mouth is and move along to a different provider.


This is actually the FIRST issue I have had in 12 years. I have been treated very well and never had any complaints until now. I have accepted other deals and never had this issue. great upgrades on DVRs etc.

The billing thing is fixed. Will I be more weary in the future? sure. Will I keep my options open, sure.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> This is actually the FIRST issue I have had in 12 years. I have been treated very well and never had any complaints until now. I have accepted other deals and never had this issue. great upgrades on DVRs etc.
> 
> The billing thing is fixed. Will I be more weary in the future? sure. Will I keep my options open, sure.


It sounds like the end of the world is not coming then? 

Glad to hear things have improved for you.


----------

